# The "Fish Finaddict"



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, here is my latest LT, the "_*FISH FINADDICT*_" I picked up a dark blue DH front, standard center box that was already built at the shop. The center box will be divided and insulated and it will also get  a rear deck insert. It will be powered as always, by a 25hp 2 stroke Merc. Going back to basics! I'll be picking her up Thursday morning. Here she is as Pugar is putting on the finishing touches.


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

Pugar looks like he just smashed his thumbs... he'll get over it and you'll enjoy the additon to the vessel.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

"Well, Pugar, Curtis and I came up with a new design over the weekend and this has got to go."

Looks good. Can you say what you liked about this boat design better than the one you sold? Did you not care for the side console? It's always interesting to hear peoples perspectives on small boat layouts.

Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was cutting some decks when i looked over at pugar posing while sammy was taking this pic, funny stuff, had no clue wat was going on lol i thought the fumes had gone to his head ;D


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> "Well, Pugar, Curtis and I came up with a new design over the weekend and this has got to go.
> "Looks good.  Can you say what you liked about this boat design better than the one you sold?  Did you not care for the side console?  It's always interesting to hear peoples perspectives on small boat layouts.
> Congrats on the new ride.


Well, I originally put the boat up for sale because of the design that we came up with but as time went by and I took on a couple of new ventures , I decided to go simple and put some money into those ventures. I absolutely loved the side console but I need the money for my new projects.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

It's definitely a sweet ride! Good luck with the ventures too! [smiley=luck.gif]


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Tico - I love the color of your new ride - just gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside:










Go Blue!

Also love the idea of going simple.  Nothing wrong with changing plans along the way either..."the only constant is change"

Good luck with your ventures, lets hope you still have time to fish and enjoy this new bote while you are at it!

Dave


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Picked her up today and here she is. I added the trolling motor mount with the stake out pole option, the rear motor plate with both stake out and push pole options, center box cushion, gunnel rod holders, 16ft push pole and holders, and divided and insulated center box. I also picked up Hilrods old 25hp Merc. I also placed my order with Strongarm Products for a custom grab bar and tiller extension.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

darn, i left the shop befor you came to pick her up, it woulda been cool to meet yet another forum member lol nice ride


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> the rear motor plate with both stake out and push pole options,


What is this you speak of...got any more pictures of this option?

Looking good Tico!

Dave


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

look at the motor pic, on one side of the motor is a tube for the push pole and the other for a steakout pole


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

How much was that trailer it looks sweeeet?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks like the same trailer that was under your other boat :-?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks sweet!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> How much was that trailer it looks sweeeet?


The trailer has all stainless hardware and aluminum wheels. It was custom made for me due to my tight yard restrictions. It is the same trailer that was under my old boat. I paid $1500


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Looks sweet!


thanks! Let's see when we can all get together and go fishing!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

The rigging has started, I installed a Rule 1100 gph bilge pump, a stainless prop and a new battery in a Marpac battery tray today. I have a bag full of stuff to put on but I will be going slow on this build. I'm having a couple of custom pieces made and might keep this one a little longer. Here are some pic's


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Looks sweet!
> 
> 
> thanks! Let's see when we can all get together and go fishing!


Let me know, if the wind ever dies down.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> > > Looks sweet![
> > >
> > > thanks! Let's see when we can all get together and go fishing!
> >
> ...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> Well, here is my latest LT, the "_*FISH FINADDICT*_"The center box will be divided and insulated and it will also get  a rear deck insert.


 What insert are you talking about?


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

So is this one gonna be for sale in week ?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> > Well, here is my latest LT, the "_*FISH FINADDICT*_"The center box will be divided and insulated and it will also get  a rear deck insert.
> 
> 
> What insert are you talking about?


A rear deck insert that gets bolted in via a hinge and covers the opening in the rear protecting the gas tank from sun and rain.

And yes!, for the right amount of money she will be sold. I'd like to finish it first though, I have a lot of custom touches that will be added to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

> So is this one gonna be for sale in week ?


 Thats funny I said that same thing about the last boat. And i was quickly advised by other members that they didn't think he'd be selling that boat either. lol
Thats a good looking boat, i love that color.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

ahhh i see


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Well here is the new Strongarm products grab bar that Skinnydippin and I came up with. I wanted something different that I could mount my switches and running lights on and it would have to be powder coated. Here it is before....

















while being rigged









and after, rigged with blue internal led's, led running lights, gps mount and 12v power outlet
















Here are some pic's without rain and some bright sunshine. Check out my Strongarm tiller extension in white powder coat. My platform is being built as we speak. I cant wait to put the finishing touches on the tiller extension and then the fishing begins!!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Tico, that thing looks insane!!!!

Great stuff!
Loving the grab bar!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i REALLY like the running lights


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I added one more LED facing forward on the center box for a little more light in the front for the passenger.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I went over to Skinnydippin's house this morning to finish up the tiller extension and put on some final touches. After finishing the extension Bob surprised me and brought out the polisher and did a two step wax/polish on the boat that left it looking outrageous. A special thank you to Bob for his hardwork.

Pre wax

















Check out the reflection on the boat

















After the bad azz wax/polishing


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a short vid of the power trim and tilt at work


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I like that tilt and trim....


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Well here is the Strongarm-Products platform powdercoated. Now just waiting on Tyler for the Sea-Dek. Check out the blue wrap I did on the grab bar.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Well here is the Strongarm-Products platform powdercoated. Now just waiting on Tyler for the Sea-Dek. Check out the blue wrap I did on the grab bar.




Looks great, Tico!


----------



## fastglass (Sep 26, 2010)

Boat looks awesome!!!!! caucasion sensation???? Pretty fly for a white guy !??


----------

